# any tips?



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

i need tips on how to lure a racoon to the trap.i heard so many different ways from my dad it isn't funny.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

Well what does your dad recomend? Try some of his ideas and keep notes on what works and what does not. I can reccomend some lures but that is going to cost you some money to but them. Also you can try fresh fish in a bait hole for one.


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Try some Jack Mackeral from the Dollar Store, it's fish in a can. Marshmellows work well too.

Look on the other pages, there's several answers to this question, as it's been asked before.

Smitty


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

THANKS, BUT WHERE TO PLACE THE LURE


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Depends on what type of set you're making? Not trying to be nosey, but can't your dad help you?

Smitty


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

i guess.

everyone,
thanks for the help


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Please don't misunderstand.....no one here is refusing the offer to help. It's just if your dad's a trapper, then I'd think that would be your best option for help. He could actually show you, where we could merely explain. That was my point. Hope you didn't misunderstand.

Smitty


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

he has not been in 25 years


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I dont know if youve been to this site yet. On the left hand side look under "trapping info". That should get you well on your way.

http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

i have seened that site.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't trapped ***** in a few years but what I used to do was take an egg from the hens nest (or you could get one from the store) and just let it sit at room temp for a couple of days in a ziplock bag. When it got good and old I'd crack it in the trap and leave a couple of other eggs sit in there with it. The ***** went NUTS for 'em and just about every night the traps where out we'd get something. I've always used the cage traps and stuck the eggs in the back of it to get them in nice and far to have my best chance at getting them to trip the door. Good luck!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

CameronL.- What kind of sets are you making?

Smitty


----------

